# Saddle Retainer Wire for Tune-O-Matic Bridge



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I recently purchased an Epiphone SG-400 Custom with the Maestro vibrato tailpiece. 



BUT I've noticed since I've gotten it a buzzing sound, much like a spring. After a couple weeks of playing it I've finally figured out what it is. Turns out it was the saddle retainer on the tune-o-matic bridge. Its still playable but annoying to have the spring buzz whenever a string is struck. 



Is there anything I can do to remedy this?

-Wheeman


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

yes, take a very small screwdriver, and press down between the screws on the retaining wire. It should just kink a bit, that'll tension it and keep it (hopefully) from buzzing.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought I knew what you were refering to until I saw your picture. I thought you meant the retainers the actual saddle intonation adjustment screws go through. Gibson used 2 types of things there... if it's the "C" clips you can get them at Home Depot. If it's the other spring type thingy I'd just replace them all with the "C" clips... but that doesn't appear to be what your picture is showing.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

dwagar said:


> yes, take a very small screwdriver, and press down between the screws on the retaining wire. It should just kink a bit, that'll tension it and keep it (hopefully) from buzzing.


If once you do this, you put on some clear nailpolish, it will hold it all in place and stop the buzzing. It's also easy to remove if you ever need to.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Bridge rash. I've never seen a knife point bridge work with a bar.

One of these would solve the issue (which ever one fits) and make the tuning more stable.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/GOLD-REPLACEMENT...9569154QQihZ009QQcategoryZ47067QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.ca/GOLD-ROLLER-TUNE...9564570QQihZ009QQcategoryZ47067QQcmdZViewItem

For $20 or so, you can't go wrong as if you don't like it you can just put the original back on. These have no spring clip.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, I should upgrade to a roller bridge. I can see the bridge pieces flexing as the bar is pushed around ><.

Thanks for the suggestions. Now I just need to find the time and gumption.

- Wheeman


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

My Joe Pass Epi has the same problem.
Glad I encountered this thread.
That's a beautiful SG Wheeman.
That's what I'd get if I got another SG.


----------

